# XP-Leopard Printer Sharing - Kodak ESP 3



## Vince S (May 27, 2008)

I have a Kodak ESP 3 printer attached to my Mac Mini on Leopard. I have it shared on my network with SMB enabled. On my XP computer, I installed Bonjour, and it recognizes my printer. I select the PostScript driver, and when I try to print, it prints, but all it prints are a bunch of random symbols, letters, and numbers. I've tried it with the actual drivers instead of PostScript, but to no avail. Everything connects just fine, the document shows up in my OS X queue, it prints, but it just doesn't print what it is supposed to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Satcomer (May 27, 2008)

XP uses it's own driver for printers, even shard ones. Maybe on the XP download the XP driver for the printer and use that.


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 27, 2008)

I found this thread where the OP succeeded in doing what your want to do, but in reverse:

_Sharing a Kodak ESP 3 Printer from Windows XP_


----------



## Vince S (May 27, 2008)

SatComer: As I said in my original message, I tried that, to the same result.

VirgilTracy: I saw that too, but it doesn't really apply to my problem.


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2008)

Do you have the OS X software Firewall turned on by chance?


----------



## Vince S (May 28, 2008)

Satcomer: I don't have that turned on, it is set to "Allow All Incoming Connections"


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 28, 2008)

I take it that the printer _has_ to be connected to the Windows PC ... 

I've been there too and in the end I just connected my printer to my Mac _(it was just as easy to do this)_ and could more or less  print straight away from my PC ~> Mac connected Printer.


----------

